# Breeding Chili Rasboras?



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

Like many small cyprinids this species is an egg-scattering, continuous spawner that exhibits zero parental care. That is to say when in good condition and in the presence of both males and females relatively small numbers of eggs will be laid daily. In a well-furnished, mature aquarium it is therefore possible that small numbers of fry may start to appear without human intervention. 

However if you want to increase the yield of fry a slightly more controlled approach is required. The adult group can still be conditioned together but one or more separate, say 12" x 8" x 8"/30cm x 20cm x 20cm/12.5 litre containers should also be set up. These should be very dimly lit with the base either left bare or covered with some kind of mesh of a large enough grade so that any eggs that fail to adhere to the plant can pass through but small enough so that the adults cannot reach them. The widely available plastic 'grass'-type matting can also be used and works very well. The water itself should be of pH 5.0-6.5, 1-5°H with a temperature towards the upper end of the range suggested above. A decent-sized clump of Java moss or other fine-leaved plant should also be added filling perhaps half the available space. Filtration is not really necessary but you can use a small, air-powered sponge filter if you prefer. 

Two or three pairs of well-conditioned adult fish should then be introduced to each container. It is wise to make the transfer slowly in order to avoid excessive levels of stress but if conditions are to their liking they should begin to spawn the following morning. While this species certainly will eat its eggs it appears not to actively hunt for them as is the case with many small Puntius and other related species. Once spawning has commenced it should continue on a daily basis. 

The pair(s) should be left in situ for no more than a couple of days before being removed as the first eggs should hatch by the second day after the initial spawning. The tiny young will survive on their yolk sacs for another 24 hours or so after which they will require Paramecium or other microscopic food. After a week to ten days they should be large enough to accept Artemia nauplii/microworm etc. As the days pass additional fry should start to appear from later spawning events. It's best to wait a week or two before starting to perform small water changes in order to avoid unduly shocking the young fish.

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Boraras&species=brigittae


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

I read that article already. I was hoping more for "yeah, they're pretty hard to breed, especially if you _______" or "they're not as difficult as they seem, as long as you ______."


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I couldn't. Seems like they need soft water and live foods to start breeding.


----------

